# empalmar cables de un RS-485 de 5 pines a un DB9



## jevid_18 (Jul 24, 2006)

me urge saber la configuración para empalmar cables de un RS-485 redondo de 5 pines a un puerto serial DB9 de una PC, esto con el fin de conectar un teclado controlador de circuito cerrado (cctv) supongo es solo para la transmisión de datos

se los agradecere muchisimo


----------



## mosquimelo (Ago 18, 2006)

Yo me conformaría con que me dijeran el pinado, no lo encuentro por Internet. Quizás es mi habilidad, no se.


----------



## mosquimelo (Ago 18, 2006)

Buenas,


----------



## Foshland (Ago 18, 2006)

Pues directamente no se puede pasar de 485 a 232 sino que se ha de usar un conversor como el que hay en este mismo foro en los topicos fijos. Yo tambien estoy interesado en el tema de CCTV y lo uso tanto en el trabajo como en casa, estoy intentando fabricar un teclado de control para estas basadas en el 485, el tuyo es casero? o es de fabrica? 


En el tema de la conversion yo uso uno que me compre por unos 35 euros y es reversible y alimentado por el 232 y me va de perlas, hacia las cámaras solo se usan 2 cables y si no te acuerdas del pineado solo prueba y si no pues al reves, se usan el R1+ y el R1-

Si lo que kieres es conectar el teclado a la cámara ambos van a 485 y no t hace falta conversor a no ser que sea con salida 232

Si lo que quieres es conectar el Pc a la cámara si te hace falta el conversor 

Si lo k kieres es conectar el teclado a el PC.....¿me puedes explicar para que????

Espero ser de alguna ayuda y si necesitais alguna información os ayudare en todo lo que sepa y lo k se pueda aprender, k para eso estamos


----------



## mosquimelo (Ago 18, 2006)

gracias por todo. Creo que es lo que me has dicho, ahora lo pruebo.


----------

